

Ask HN: Beginning Mobile Developer Career Advice - miles_matthias

My goal right now is to work (at a small company or startup preferably) as a mobile developer. With that goal in mind, should I focus on learning Objective C for iOS or Sencha Touch? I'm leaning towards Sencha Touch for several reasons, but my problem is that I don't know what is used in the industry. Which one would help me get a job at a startup to develop mobile apps?<p>Here are my pros/cons thoughts:<p>Obj-C
Pros:
- Direct interaction with the iOS SDK and iOS hardware
- What the industry and startups do?
Cons:
- It will take me longer to be effective (big learning curve)
- I can't use Obj-C skills to develop for other devices.<p>Sencha Touch
Pros:
- Faster to be effective (smaller learning curve)
- I can use my skills to develop for several mobile devices at once.
Cons:
- Cost of a commercial license
- Does the industry/startup community use it??
======
jacksondeane
I'd say native application path (iOS SDK, Obj-C). People still want, and
companies are still building native applications.

Average salaries and overall demand is much higher for an iOS developer.

Just because you can't use Obj-C for much, doesn't mean the skills you learn
are useless. Learning a new platform/language always makes you a more rounded
developer.

~~~
miles_matthias
That's a good point. Thanks!

